# Cost of living



## GGibson1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have just joined this forum today as I am 60 years of age and have now retired and wish to move to Cyprus permenantly my private pension is approx £1.567 per month is this sufficient to live comfortably in Cyprus. Any feed back would be extremely helpful.


----------



## mooliday (Apr 19, 2012)

*Retiring*



GGibson1 said:


> I have just joined this forum today as I am 60 years of age and have now retired and wish to move to Cyprus permenantly my private pension is approx £1.567 per month is this sufficient to live comfortably in Cyprus. Any feed back would be extremely helpful.


Hi x
I live in Cyprus and UK 50 / 50 to be honest Cyprus haven't really mastered the "credit crunch" as yet, by this I mean that restaurants and bars particularly in tourist areas seem to be hiking up their prices rather than reducing them! Them said you'll still find plenty of good cheap living. I would say at the moment that things like groceries and day to day living is about the same as it is in the UK...BUT Cyprus has the added benefit of being overloaded with properties for rentals, so you can find really good deals to buy/rent. 
I have a house in Emba...which is near Coral Bay, if you know Cyprus. The water and electric cost me about £400 a year in total so yes it's pretty cheap. I'm pretty good with knowledge in the Paphos area if you need any help or even somewhere to rent / stay ha ha xx


----------



## mooliday (Apr 19, 2012)

sorry, in short yes I'd feel pretty comfortable living with those funds per month!! 

Without wishing to pry or be nosey, if you are in good health thats brilliant but do be aware that healthcare is NOT free in cyprus and can be very costly!!


----------



## GGibson1 (Apr 17, 2012)

mooliday said:


> sorry, in short yes I'd feel pretty comfortable living with those funds per month!!
> 
> Without wishing to pry or be nosey, if you are in good health thats brilliant but do be aware that healthcare is NOT free in cyprus and can be very costly!!


Thank you for the reply my wife and I are in good health we will be buying a house and selling our house in Britain


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

GGibson1 said:


> Thank you for the reply my wife and I are in good health we will be buying a house and selling our house in Britain


If you have no rent or mortgage to pay and you don't want to live as though you are on a permanent holiday you should be fine on that income.
Once you also get your old age pension you will be living like kings.


----------

